# Mogador...Essaouira: Wind City !



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Essaouira has always opened its gates and its heart to travellers and sailors. To artists too, welcomed as members of the family. You are not an artist? At Essaouira, everyone is to some extent…

There are a thousand reasons to come to Essaouira. Its festivals of Andalusian and Gnawa music, the Portuguese style of its magnificent ramparts, the unique bustle of its medina. Its always pleasant, temperate climate. And of course, the beaches! There, people come to relax, surf or kite-surf. Or just watch the sunset over the Purple Islands, off its coast.

Proud of its Andalusian past, passionate about the sea and music, Essaouira is so rich that one visit is not enough. People always return to Essaouira.

*All the benefits of the ocean*

Built on rocky peninsula, Essaouira holds many appealing assets. Its old ochre ramparts dominate a natural bay opening onto the Atlantic ocean and protected by the island of Mogador . In the labyrinth of its medina, small peaceful squares are flanked by blue-shuttered white houses. Its long sandy beach is only 300 m from the old historic centre. It is an ideal place to enjoy the countless virtues of the sea and indulge in Moroccan relaxation and well-being.

Several establishments propose a whole range of seawater spa treatments. You can relax in the succession of rooms of a richly decorated hammam before tasting the pleasures of an argan oil massage. This may be followed or not by a typically Moroccan beauty treatment based on a ghassoul wrap. The most modern relaxation techniques are also on offer. Algotherapy, jet or underwater shower, water exercise course or hydro-massage bath: Essouira has everything to make your stay there unforgettable !

The body and mind at rest, you will be able to appreciate the beauty of the sunset over the island of Mogador . Or choose to discover the landscapes of the dunes that plunge into the ocean. Not forgetting to find out about the mysteries of argan oil, a world famous local product whose benefits you will learn to appreciate. 

*Between culture and ocean*

A town of art and music, an historic city, the paradise of surfers… Essaouira has a thousand facets. With its fortifications and bohemia, traditions and openness, Essaouira is the favourite stopover for artists and musicians.

From navigators from Ancient Times to rock stars, many have passed through Essaouira. All have admired its sun-kissed coasts. All have sailed or bathed in the bay protected by the Purple Islands , a chain of islands that seem to float on the waves of the open sea.

Opposite the islands, hidden behind its famous pink coloured ramparts, the medina has kept the imprint of sixteenth century Portuguese occupation. In those days, Essaouira was called Mogador. It was full of soldiers. Even today, the white façades with their blue shutters stand alongside the old stone military buildings. The sqala and the bastions are now only used to watch the horizon; the canons remain silent and serve only as decoration.

Fishermen, craftsmen, athletes and musicians mingle in the narrow streets of Essaouira. Famous for its art galleries and gnawa, Andalusian and classical music festivals, the town sways to the rhythm of the wind and the tide. Its beaches are world famous for surfing sports. Although the bay is protected, certain neighbouring beaches - Sidi Kaouiki, Moulay Bouzerktoun – offer surfers very high quality spots.

Whether riding a wave, listening to the sound of a gnawa guembri or with an eye riveted on the camera, at Essaouira emotion is never far. 

*The Town of the Wind *

Located on the Atlantic , Essaouira has become a home to all lovers of the wind. Windsurfers and kite surfers will find the dream conditions here to enjoy their favourite sport, all year long!

On this Atlantic coast of Morocco , the northeast trade wind, the cherkin, regularly blows from March to November. It becomes stronger from mid-June to mid-September when the most beautiful waves are formed from spring to autumn. Although the temperature of the water may sometimes be a little cool in winter – 16 or 17°C -, the air temperature never falls below 21°C even in the middle of January.

At the entrance to the town, Essaouira beach stretches out over several kilometres. In this protected bay, you will have as much fun jumping over as surfing over the waves. Water sports clubs offer all the facilities needed to windsurf, surf and kite surf. The latter is a sport that is rapidly developing. The first national kite surf championships hosted here in 2005 were a great success.

The beaches outside the town are just as magnificent. Sidi Kaouki, 14 km south of the town is know as a good surfing spot, as is Moulay Bouzerktoune, 25 km to the north of Essaouira, which also offers very good waves. But be careful, these beaches are not supervised and can be dangerous, so are for experienced surfers only! 

Photos:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=379152


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

La antigua Mogador es una ciudad fortificada suspendida sobre el Atlántico que con sus azules postigos se extiende bajo el cielo protegido por los alisios.

Llevados por el viento, los olores marinos se mezclan al perfume de las flores y al de la madera de tuya trabajada por los ebanistas.

Essaouira es una estación balnearia conocida por su inmensa playa de arena fina y sus “spot” que maravillan a los surfistas.

Pero Essaouira es además una ineludible cita cultural, de hecho los lugares de exposición y las manifestaciones culturales se multiplican en la medina.
En verano y en invierno, sus encantos no dejan de atraer a los viajeros seducidos como a marineros de otros tiempos.

Desde hace mucho tiempo Essaouira abre sus puertas y su corazón a viajeros y marinos. Especialmente a los artistas, recibidos como parte de la familia. ¿Usted no es artista? En Essaouira todo el mundo es siempre un poco artista…

Hay mil razones para venir. Sus festivales de música andaluza y gnawa, la huella portuguesa en sus magníficas murallas, la animación única de su medina. Su clima templado, siempre agradable. Y, desde luego, ¡sus playas! Aquí uno viene a relajarse, a practicar el surfing o el kitesurf. O simplemente a mirar las puestas de sol sobre las Islas Purpurinas, frente a la costa.

Orgullosa de su pasado andaluz, apasionada por el mar y por la música, Essaouira posee tal riqueza que una sola visita no es suficiente. Se vuelve siempre...

*Todos los beneficios del océano *

Construida sobre una península rocosa, Essaouira está llena de atractivos que lo seducirán. Sus antiguas murallas color ocre dominan una bahía natural abierta sobre el Océano Atlántico, protegida por la isla de Mogador. En el laberinto de su medina, las apacibles pequeñas plazas están rodeadas de casas blancas con persianas azules. Y su extensa playa de finas arenas está sólo a 300 metros del antiguo centro histórico. Es un lugar ideal para gozar las mil y una virtudes del mar y disfrutar de un descanso y bienestar a lo marroquí.

Varios establecimientos proponen una serie de tratamientos relacionados con la talasoterapia. De esta manera podrá descansar en las diferentes salas de un hammam magníficamente decorado antes de experimentar las delicias de un masaje con aceite de argan. Puede complementarlo con un tratamiento de belleza típicamente marroquí basado en la aplicación de algas (ghassoul). Y aprovechar las tecnologías más modernas en materia de relajación: algoterapia, ducha de chorro o subacuática, recorrido acuático e hidromasaje. ¡Todo a su alcance, para que el recuerdo de su estancia de descanso en Essaouira sea inolvidable!

Con el cuerpo y el espíritu tranquilos, podrá apreciar con toda serenidad la belleza de una puesta de sol sobre la isla de Mogador. O bien puede salir y descubrir paisajes de dunas que se sumergen en el océano. No olvide preguntar por los misterios del aceite de argan, un producto local actualmente conocido en el mundo entero, para llegar a apreciar todavía mejor sus beneficios. 

*Entre cultura y océano*

Ciudad de arte y de música, ciudad de historia y, al mismo tiempo… ¡paraíso de los surfistas! Essaouira tiene mil rostros. Entre fortificaciones y bohemia, tradiciones y apertura, es la escala favorita de artistas y músicos.

Desde los navegantes de la Antigüedad hasta las estrellas del rock, muchos son los que han pasado por Essaouira. Todos ellos han admirado su costa asoleada, todos navegaron o se bañaron en su bahía, protegida por las islas Purpurinas, un rosario de islotes donde se apaciguan las olas de alta mar.

Frente a las islas, escondida detrás de sus famosas murallas fortificadas de color rosado, la medina ha conservado la huella de la ocupación portuguesa en el siglo XV. En esos años Essaouira se llamaba Mogador y estaba habitada por soldados. Todavía hoy las fachadas blancas con persianas azules comparten con las piedras de los antiguos edificios militares. La sqala y los bastiones ya sólo sirven para mirar el horizonte; los cañones han enmudecido y están allí sólo como adornos.

En las callejuelas estrechas de la ciudad se cruzan pescadores y artesanos, deportistas y músicos. Famosa por sus galerías de arte y por sus festivales de música gnawa, andaluza y clásica, la ciudad vive al ritmo del viento y de las mareas. Sus playas tienen gran prestigio entre los aficionados a los deportes de deslizarse sobre las olas: porque si bien la bahía está protegida, algunas playas muy cercanas, como Sidi Kaouiki o Moulay Bouzerktoun, ofrecen a los surfistas olas de gran calidad.

En el hueco de una ola, al son de un guembri gnawa o con el ojo sobre el objetivo de su cámara fotográfica, en Essaouira la emoción está siempre al alcance de la mano. 

Imagenes:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=379152


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Seit langem öffnet Essaouira Reisenden und Seefahrern Tor und Herz. Vor allem Künstlern, denen man einen Empfang wie sonst nur Familienangehörigen bereitet. Gehören Sie nicht zur Künstlerfamilie? In Essaouira hat jeder etwas von einem Künstler…

Es gibt tausend Gründe, sich in Essaouira aufzuhalten. Da sind die Festivals de Musiques andalouses et gnawa, die wunderbaren Festungsmauern aus portugiesischer Zeit, das einmalige lebhafte Treiben seiner Medina. Sein gemäßigtes, immer angenehmes Klima. Und natürlich seine Strände! Dort entspannt man sich, geht zum Surfen oder Kite-Surf. Oder man betrachtet einfach nur den Sonnenuntergang hinter den Îles Purpuraires vor der Küste.

Das auf seine andalusische Vergangenheit stolze, in Meer und Musik verliebte Essaouira hat so viel zu bieten, dass ein Besuch nicht ausreicht. Nach Essaouira kommt man immer wieder.

*Ozeanisches Wohlbefinden*

Dem auf einem Felsvorsprung am Meer erbauten Essaouira fehlt es an nichts, um Ihnen zu gefallen. Seine alten ockerfarbenen Mauern überragen eine natürliche, zum Meer hin offene und von der Insel Mogador geschützte Bucht. Weißgekalkte Häuser mit blauen Fensterläden säumen im Labyrinth seiner Medina friedliche kleine Plätze. Und der lange feinsandige Strand ist nur 300 m vom historischen Zentrum entfernt. Ein idealer Ort, um die tausendundeine Tugend des Meeres kennen zu lernen und das Beste, was Marokko an Entspannung und Wohlbefinden zu bieten hat, auszukosten.

Mehrere Einrichtungen bieten ein auf der Thalassotherapie basierendes Pflegeprogramm an. So können Sie sich in einem der verschiedenen, reich verzierten Hammams entspannen und danach an einer Massage mit Arganöl erfreuen. Ob Sie sich dann noch in typisch marokkanische Schönheitspflege begeben, bei der Sie mit einer Ghassoul Packung bedeckt werden, ist Ihnen freigestellt. Profitieren Sie für Ihre Entspannung unbedingt von den modernsten technologischen Entwicklungen. Algotherapie, Strahl- oder Unterwasserdusche, Wasserparcours und Wassermassagebad: alles ist getan, um einen Aufenthalt in Essaouira zu Ihrer Entspannung unvergesslich zu machen!

Mit ausgeruhtem Körper und Geist können Sie gelassen den prächtigen Sonnenuntergang über der Insel Mogador genießen. Oder Sie entscheiden sich, die den Ozean säumende Dünenlandschaft zu erkunden. Vergessen Sie nicht, sich alle Geheimnisse des Arganöls, eines lokalen und jetzt weltweit bekannten Produkts, erklären zu lassen, dessen Wohltaten Sie umso mehr schätzen lernen. 

*Zwischen Kultur und Ozean*

Stadt der Künste und der Musik, von der Geschichte geprägte Stadt, Paradies der Surfer… Essaouira hat Tausend Gesichter. Zwischen Festungsmauern und Boheme, Traditionen und Offenheit, Essaouira ist der bevorzugte Aufenthaltsort von Künstlern und Musikern.

Vom Seefahrer der Antike bis zum Rockstar heute sind viele in Essaouira vorbeigekommen. Alle haben ihre sonnigen Seiten bewundern können. Alle sind über die von den Ïles Purpuraires, einer Inselkette auf offener See, geschützte Bucht gefahren oder haben in ihr gebadet.

Im Angesicht der Inseln, versteckt hinter ihren berühmen, rosafarbenen Mauern bewahrt die Medina das Gepräge der portugiesischen Besatzungszeit im 16. Jahrhundert . Zu jener Zeit trug Essaouira den Namen Mogador. Bewohner der Stadt waren Soldaten. Noch heute finden sich weiße Fassaden mit blauen Fensterläden neben ehemals militärischen Steinbauten. Sqala und Basteien überwachen noch den weiten Horizont; doch die Kanonen schweigen und sind nur noch Gepränge.

In den engen Gassen Essaouiras begegnen sich Fischer und Künstler, Sportler und Musiker. Die für ihre Kunstgalerien und Festivals der Gnawa-, andalusischer und klassischer Musik gerühmte Stadt lebt im Rhythmus von Wind und Gezeiten. Ihre Strände sind in der Welt des Gleitsports wohl bekannt. Denn wenn auch die Bucht geschützt ist, einige Strände ganz in der Nähe - Sidi Kaouiki, Moulay Bouzerktoun – bieten den Surfern Wellen bester Qualität.

In einem Wellental, beim Klang einer Guembri Gnawa oder das Auge dicht am Objektiv, in Essaouira ist Emotion ein ständiger Begleiter. 

*Stadt im Wind*

Essaouira am Ufer des Atlantiks ist zur Heimat aller Windanbeter geworden. Windsurfer und Kite-Surffans, ihr findet hier traumhafte Bedingungen für euren Lieblingssport vor! Und dies an 365 Tagen im Jahr, die klimatischen Bedingungen verpflichten!

An der Küste Marokkos weht mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit von März bis November der Nordost-Passat, der Cherki. Er frischt Mitte Juni bis Mitte September auf, die schönsten Wellen bilden sich also im Frühjahr oder Herbst. Temperaturen: das Wasser kann sich im Winter bisweilen auf 16 oder 17° abkühlen. Doch sinkt die Lufttemperatur auch im Januar nie unter 21°.

Essaouiras Strand am Eingang der Stadt erstreckt sich über mehrere Kilometer Länge. In der geschützten Bucht kann man die Wellen ebenso schön überspringen wie auf ihnen surfen. Clubs bieten die erforderliche Ausrüstung fürs Windsurfing. Ebenso für Surf und Kite-Surf. Kite-Surf ist schnell ein sehr beliebter Sport geworden. Die ersten nationalen Meisterschaften dieser Disziplin im Jahr 2005 waren ein großer Erfolg.

Die außerhalb Essaouiras liegenden Strände sind ebenso herrlich. Der von Sidi Kaouki, 14 km südlich der Stadt, ist ein bekannter Surf-Spot. Gleiches gilt für den Strand Moulay Bouzerktoune, 25 km nördlich von Essaouira; auch er bietet wunderbare Wellen. Doch Vorsicht, beide sind nicht überwacht und manchmal gefährlich und deshalb erfahrenen Surfern vorbehalten! 

Photos:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=379152


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Essaouira, « la bien dessinée »*

Depuis longtemps, Essaouira ouvre ses portes et son cœur aux voyageurs et aux marins. Aux artistes surtout, accueillis comme des membres de la famille. Vous n'êtes pas artiste ? À Essaouira, on l'est toujours un peu…

Il y a mille raisons de venir à Essaouira. Ses festivals de musiques andalouses et gnawa, l'empreinte portugaise de ses magnifiques remparts, l'animation unique de sa médina. Son climat tempéré, toujours agréable. Et bien sûr, ses plages ! On vient s'y relaxer, y pratiquer le surf ou le kitesurf. Ou simplement regarder le soleil se coucher sur les îles purpuraires, au large de ses côtes.

Fière de son passé andalou, passionnée de mer et de musique, Essaouira est si riche qu'une visite ne suffit pas. On revient toujours à Essaouira. 

*La cité du vent*

Posée au bord de l'Atlantique, Essaouira est devenue la terre d'accueil de tous les amoureux du vent. Véliplanchistes et mordus de kite surf, vous trouverez ici des conditions de rêve pour pratiquer votre sport favori. Et ceci, 365 jours par an, conditions météo obligent !

Sur ce littoral atlantique du Maroc, l'alizé du nord-est, le cherki souffle régulièrement de mars à novembre. Il se renforce de mi-juin à mi-septembre, les plus belles vagues se formant donc au printemps et en automne. Côté température, l'eau peut être parfois fraîche en hiver, 16 ou 17 °C. Mais l'air ne descend pas en dessous de 21 °C en plein mois de janvier.

A l'entrée de la ville, la plage d’Essaouira s’étend sur plusieurs kilomètres de long. Dans cette baie protégée, les vagues sont aussi agréables à sauter qu'à surfer. Des clubs nautiques proposent toute l'infrastructure nécessaire à la pratique de la planche à voile. Mais aussi du surf et du kite surf. Ce dernier sport est rapidement devenu très populaire. Pour sa première édition en 2005, le Championnat national de kite-surf a remporté un vif succès.

Les plages extérieures à la ville sont tout aussi magnifiques. Celle de Sidi Kaouki , à 14 km au sud de la ville, est réputée pour son spot de surf. Tout comme la plage de Moulay Bouzerktoune, à 25 km au nord d'Essaouira, qui offre elle aussi de très belles vagues. Mais attention, non surveillées et parfois dangereuses, elles sont réservées aux surfeurs confirmés ! 

*Tous les bienfaits de l'océan*

Bâtie sur une presqu'île rocheuse, Essaouira ne manque pas d'atouts pour vous séduire. Ses vieux remparts ocres dominent une baie naturelle ouverte sur l'océan Atlantique, et protégée par l'île de Mogador. Dans le labyrinthe de sa médina, les petites places paisibles sont encadrées de maisons blanches aux volets bleus. Et sa longue plage de sable fin n'est qu'à 300 m du vieux centre historique. Un lieu idéal pour goûter aux mille et une vertus de la mer et apprécier le meilleur de la détente et du bien-être à la marocaine.

Plusieurs établissements proposent toute une gamme de soins liés à la thalassothérapie. Vous pourrez ainsi vous détendre dans les différentes salles d'un hammam richement décoré avant de goûter aux plaisirs d'un massage à l'huile d'argan. Suivi ou non d'un soin de beauté typiquement marocain basé sur un enveloppement au ghassoul. Et profiter des technologies les plus modernes en matière de relaxation. Algothérapie, douche à jet ou sous-marine, parcours aquatique et bain hydro-massant : rien ne manque pour faire de votre séjour détente à Essaouira un souvenir inoubliable !

Le corps et l'esprit en repos, vous pourrez apprécier en toute sérénité la beauté d'un coucher de soleil sur l'île de Mogador. Ou choisir de partir à la découverte des paysages de dunes plongeant dans l'océan. Sans oublier de vous faire expliquer tous les mystères de l'huile d'argan, un produit local désormais mondialement connu. Et dont vous apprécierez d'autant plus les bienfaits. 

*Entre culture et océan*

Ville d'art et de musique, cité d'histoire, paradis des surfeurs… Essaouira a mille visages. Entre fortifications et bohème, traditions et ouverture, Essaouira est l'escale favorite des artistes et des musiciens.

Des navigateurs de l'Antiquité aux stars du rock, ils sont nombreux à être passés par Essaouira. Tous ont pu admirer ses côtes ensoleillées. Tous ont navigué ou se sont baignés dans la baie protégée par les Iles Purpuraires, un chapelet d'îlots posés sur les vagues du large.

Face aux îles, cachée derrière ses célèbres remparts de couleur rose, la médina a gardé l'empreinte de l'occupation portugaise du 16e siècle. En ce temps-là, Essaouira s'appelait Mogador. Elle était peuplée de soldats. Aujourd'hui encore, les façades blanches aux volets bleus côtoient la pierre des anciens bâtiments militaires. La sqala et les bastions ne servent plus qu'à surveiller l'horizon ; les canons se sont tus et ne sont plus là que pour l'apparat.

Dans les ruelles étroites d'Essaouira, se croisent pêcheurs et artisans, sportifs et musiciens. Célèbre pour ses galeries d'art et ses festivals de musiques gnawas, andalouses et classiques, la ville vit au rythme du vent et des marées. Ses plages sont réputées dans le monde des sports de glisse. Car si la baie est protégée, certaines plages toutes proches - Sidi Kaouiki, Moulay Bouzerktoun - offrent aux surfeurs des vagues de grande qualité.

Au creux d'une vague, au son d'un guembri gnawa ou l'œil rivé sur l'objectif, à Essaouira l'émotion n'est jamais loin.


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Essaouira
 

Cap Sim
 

Jbel Lahdid
 

Cap Tafelney


----------



## Gandhi (May 31, 2005)

Interesting info..Thankx

so..what happen with the thread: Do you Know Morocco?


----------

